# كيف قام بعض المسلمين بتزوير صورة نقاب كاميليا شحاتة



## REDEMPTION (19 سبتمبر 2010)

​* 
اليكم الفيديو من موقع " الله الكلمة المتجسد " يوضح اية صورة استخدموها لتزوير صورة نقاب كاميليا شحاتة 

http://www.god-i-l.com/articlesaopinions-h/general/311-2010-09-19-11-42-31.html

و الفيديو منشور على اليوتيوب

[YOUTUBE]h6emGx7E1Is[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## فادي سعد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كيف قم بعض المسلمين بتزوير صورة نقاب كاميليا شحاتة*

ههههههههه

راحوا فيها المسلمين!!!


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*تزوير فاضح *
*المشكله فى المسلميين انهم يكدبوا الكدبة ويصدقوها*​


----------



## ارووجة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بهدلة هههه اصلا مبينة انها مزيفة لو لاحظنا اطراف الوجه مع النقاب وايضا حجم الوجه مع حجم الغطا مش ملائم 
الله يهديهم

شكرا عالفيديو ياطارق


----------



## Alcrusader (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*من حفر جورة...وقع فيها.
*


----------



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2010)

_ايه المشكلة الكذب والخداع مش جرم ولا ذنب يحاسب عليه الاسلم بدام فى صالح الاسلام_
_ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره_
_شكراا للتوضيح_​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الشعار الاسلامى من ايام ابن امنة
انا مسلم اذن انا مدلس
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2011)

*تم حذف جميع المشاركات الحواريه المخالفه لتخصص القسم 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## فدا محمد (20 يونيو 2011)

انتى قلت يا اخى ان منتداكم محترم ولا اشك فى هذا 
اما انه لا يسب احد فأرجوا مراجعة الرد الخامس وحذف الدعاء بخراب بيوتنا 

*من حفر جورة...وقع فيها.
 .* 
​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2011)

فدا محمد قال:


> انتى قلت يا اخى ان منتداكم محترم ولا اشك فى هذا
> اما انه لا يسب احد فأرجوا مراجعة الرد الخامس وحذف الدعاء بخراب بيوتنا
> 
> *من حفر جورة...وقع فيها.
> ...



*تم التعديل وحذف الاساءه
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## فدا محمد (20 يونيو 2011)

فدا محمد قال:


> انتى قلت يا اخى ان منتداكم محترم ولا اشك فى هذا
> 
> اما انه لا يسب احد فأرجوا مراجعة الرد الخامس وحذف الدعاء بخراب بيوتنا ​
> *من حفر جورة...وقع فيها.*​


 

*اشكرك باقى تعمل بخلقك الكريم وتحذفها من الاقتباس *

*الكريم لا يهين احد فى بيته *
*اشكرك على خلقك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2011)

فدا محمد قال:


> *اشكرك باقى تعمل بخلقك الكريم وتحذفها من الاقتباس *
> 
> *الكريم لا يهين احد فى بيته *
> *اشكرك على خلقك*​



*تم الحذف من الاقتباس
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## فدا محمد (20 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم الحذف من الاقتباس*
> 
> *سلام ونعمه *​


 

*لك جزيل الشكر وعليك السلام واتم الله لك النعمة*​


----------



## noraa (20 يونيو 2011)

يا جماعة من غير م انشوف لقاء الاخت كامليا او من  غير ما نشوف اكاذيب تعديل الصورة احناعارفين ان لايمكن  زوجة لرجل مهم رجل حامل كتاب الله تترك ديناها علشان تغطى راسها  ما هية كدة ولا كدة بتغطية فى الكنيسة واساسا غطاء الراس من الاساس صفة للمسيحين  بس الموضة بقى


----------

